# I caught a nice Black drum this morning



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

...at Cocoa Beach, FL. I estimate it at about 38-inches long. Could barely drag it up the sand. 13-ft Team Alabama Surf Rod, new Shimano Ultegra 5500, 14-pound Cajun Red Line, 2/0 circle sea hook, and a small piece of clam.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Good job with 14 lb test.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for report.like the pic.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

How do you like that ultegra reel? I didn't know they were out in the Us yet, been drooling over it waiting. what's the cast and line lay like?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Also where did you get it?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nice catch!


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Benji said:


> How do you like that ultegra reel? I didn't know they were out in the Us yet, been drooling over it waiting. what's the cast and line lay like?


I have two of the Ultegra 5500 XSC reels (the cheaper model). The line lay with the 12-15 pound test mono I use on the beach is gorgeous. If you look at the spool in the picture, the line looks like it has been painted on. Very flat and even. The cast well with never a problem with line behind the spool etc. The drag is phenomenal. It is very smooth and easy to adjust during a long fight. One half turn or so of the drag knob, goes from just loose enough during a run to just tight enough when it becomes possible to gain line. With a big fish, even with the good drag, I still use the back up slowly approach to move the fish, then walk towards the water taking in line.

http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-ult5500xsc-ultegra-xsc-surf-spinning-reel.html?CAWELAID=500003080000293579&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=500003080000290531&cadevice=c&gclid=CMPvwrms2MICFWho7AodTWsA_Q


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Benji said:


> How do you like that ultegra reel? I didn't know they were out in the Us yet, been drooling over it waiting. what's the cast and line lay like?


Well, it is now March 9th and I have used the Ultegras for four months on the beach. The reels were not abused and lightly rinsed daily. BOTH reels have developed serious play in the handle. I originally thought that the play was in the pin that passes through the main drive gear and is fixed on the other side by a threaded knob. I now think the problem is more serious than that. I think the play is actually in the main drive gear, to the point it is affecting the relationship with the pinion gear causing the reels to grind. I will be returning both reels to Shimano. This has to be a design flaw that may not appear to be a problem until well down the road for an infrequent user.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice catch on 14 ....... Congratulations


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

csurp said:


> Well, it is now March 9th and I have used the Ultegras for four months on the beach. The reels were not abused and lightly rinsed daily. BOTH reels have developed serious play in the handle. I originally thought that the play was in the pin that passes through the main drive gear and is fixed on the other side by a threaded knob. I now think the problem is more serious than that. I think the play is actually in the main drive gear, to the point it is affecting the relationship with the pinion gear causing the reels to grind. I will be returning both reels to Shimano. This has to be a design flaw that may not appear to be a problem until well down the road for an infrequent user.


I've heard of others having the same problem, same reel......thanks for the update.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

dsurf said:


> I've heard of others having the same problem, same reel......thanks for the update.


I shipped the reels back to the Irvine, CA warranty center this morning. I will report back what transpires with Shimano.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Great fish! And thanks for the info on the Ultegra's. I was eying them up before but slowly it seems the issues have creeping out.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

that's a nice blackened red there


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I just got an email from Shimano. They are apparently shipping me two new reels. They should arrive tomorrow. I will be selling them. 

I purchased a couple of Daiwa BG 60's for next year. 

The heck with the fancy new-fangled technology.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Have you tried the penn spin fisher v? Awesome reels. I have the 4500 and highly recommend them


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

sure you prob heard this before....but penn battle...spinfisher not worth the extra $$$....check out alan hawks spinfisher review...my 2c


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

csurp said:


> I purchased a couple of Daiwa BG 60's for next year. The heck with the fancy new-fangled technology.


Well said . . . I couldn't agree more !

Personally, I use Daiwa BG spinners (Japan models) and 2nd Generation Penn Spinfishers (420SS-850SS. metal bodies, not 4200SS-9500SS 3rd Gen's - Certainly not the "Graphite" 3rd Gen reels 4200SS-5500SS ).

Tough, dependable, easy to maintain !!!


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job!


----------

